# Making big ones out of little ones....16 x 20 poster size



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I recently took some nice shots on a trip. I wanted to blow them up so that my three grown kids could hang them on their office walls. I doubted that any of the shots, taken with a $90.00 pocket sized camera, would blow up to the 16 x 20 size that I wanted. Also, none of the shots, on their own, made for a suitable subject for such a large picture in an office.

Enter Picasa.....my favorite photo editor. Free, from Google, I've used it for many years. It makes my bad shots look good.

Additionally, included in the free package, is a collage maker. After messing around with the collage maker, I'm impressed. You can choose your shots, tilt them any way you want, magnify or diminish their sizes...just about anything I wanted to do with a small batch of photos, can be collaged ( is that a word?) with Picasa.

So, taking five shots that were of sufficient quality to blow up to an 8 x 10, I used the collage maker. Results (and the initial shots) are below. richg99

p.s. Incidentally, at 16 x 20 was under $15.00 at Wal Mart this morning.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Good job, Hombre.

Where were you guys catching those nice Snook?

Dick


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Belize, side trip on a cruise out of Houston


----------

